# Bright red vulva?



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

I noticed yesterday that DD was walking sort of awkwardly, like something was wrong with her diaper. I asked her what was wrong, and she said "It hurt" and pointed to the front of her diaper. I checked it out and saw that her vulvar area is very bright red. Her labia have a very light pink rash as well. She's had a diaper rash before (months ago), but only the labia were affected then. Do you think this is diaper rash, or something else? Any suggestions on how to treat an irritated vulva? Do you use diaper rash cream on that area, too?


----------



## devster4fun (Jan 28, 2007)

Possibly a yeast infection? You have to be careful with creams though...the ones for skin aren't meant for mucosa tissue. (Like inside noses, mouths, vagina etc...) It might really sting.

Perhaps a call to the Dr. to ask....


----------



## luv my lil pearl (Oct 10, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *devster4fun* 
Possibly a yeast infection? You have to be careful with creams though...the ones for skin aren't meant for mucosa tissue. (Like inside noses, mouths, vagina etc...) It might really sting.

Perhaps a call to the Dr. to ask....









:


----------



## rere (Apr 21, 2005)

That happens to my daughter every once in a while.It's usually when I haven't washed her in a while







and since she wipes herself...well,you get the picture.I give her a bath and put some calendula on there and everything is better by the morning.

I hope that's all it is for your gal.


----------



## HappyAgain (Mar 24, 2007)

I had a foster daughter this happened to every time she drank orange juice.Could this be a possibility?


----------



## RainCoastMama (Oct 13, 2004)

It does sound like a yeast infection - is it puffy as well?

You can get an adult yeast cream OTC like Monistat and put it on the area a few times a day - it should clear up. If there are weeping wounds (as happened with my DD after a round of abx) you can get a prescription cortisone with antifungal.

As well, a natural route is to spritz some very diluted grapefruitseed extract (GSE) and water in the area in a tiny spray bottle. It's very antifungal and the cooling effect of the water soothed my dd.


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

this happens to my dd sometimes... especially in the heat... because she also wipes herself. I usually give her a bath, put some diaper cream on the area (externally only) and it's gone by morning. I wouldn't treat yeast until you try the simpler solution first.
of course, we go over correct wiping procedure as well...


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

If it's yeast, a good natural treatment for it is yogurt. Not just eating it. We would buy plain yogurt, put it in a tampon applicator, freeze it, and insert. It helped clear up the yeast and was nicely cooling at the same time...

I'm trying to think of something smaller you could freeze the yogurt in?


----------



## peachpie (Jan 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *HappyAgain* 
I had a foster daughter this happened to every time she drank orange juice.Could this be a possibility?

Just want to second the possibility of a food sensitivity. This used to happen to my dd when she ate a lot of melon. She has outgrown it now.


----------



## sweet tomato (May 2, 2005)

My daughter gets this when she eats too much sugar, whether it's from fruits or items with added sugar. I will cut her sugar intake, give her several salt baths (1 C. of Sea Salt to a baby sized bath tub.. More if your tub is larger). It seems to work well. Sometimes, depending on how bad the infection is, it is cleared up the next day, but other times, it takes several days.


----------



## AMagicalWishxoxo (Jan 24, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *katheek77* 
If it's yeast, a good natural treatment for it is yogurt. Not just eating it. We would buy plain yogurt, put it in a tampon applicator, freeze it, and insert. It helped clear up the yeast and was nicely cooling at the same time...

I'm trying to think of something smaller you could freeze the yogurt in?

Isn't that a bit dangerous to put frozen yogurt inside her ?

<33 Italy


----------



## katheek77 (Mar 13, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMagicalWishxoxo* 
Isn't that a bit dangerous to put frozen yogurt inside her ?

<33 Italy

I've never had or heard of any complications from it. It's an old natural remedy. Some people say just apply it to the area, other people say use it internally.

http://www.prweb.com/releases/2006/2/prweb350512.htm
http://www.home-remedies-yeast-infec...-remedies.html

For what it's worth, I've done the garlic, too, but that kind of stung.


----------



## ananas (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AMagicalWishxoxo* 
Isn't that a bit dangerous to put frozen yogurt inside her ?

<33 Italy

Not at all. I had bacterial vaginosis a while back- this is the only thing that stopped the burning.

I'm extremely sensitive to lotions, bubble baths, shower gels, etc...they often cause vulvar redness and burning. Have you tried any new products on her recently?


----------



## artgirl (May 17, 2002)

Quote:

Not at all. I had bacterial vaginosis a while back- this is the only thing that stopped the burning.
for YOU.
But I don't think anything should be inserted into a little girl.







Sorry, it just seems wrong to me.

our ped told me that girls do not get internal yeast infections until they reach puberty. Any yeast they have is external only, no need for inserting anything.








:


----------

